# Travel Destinations > South America >  South America Itinerary - From Rio to Vancouver

## Travel4

Hey everyone,

So I've planned a trip to South America (and some USA and Canada) and I'm planning on leaving October this year. I have no idea when I'll get back, but its not on my mind at the moment. I'm going to get a single flight to Rio de Janerio, and then go from there with a general plan on where I want to go and see.

Here are the places I wish to see, in order, from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil all the way to Vancoucer, Canada. There are many little towns that I've researched that I will be passing by for a day or two, but these is the main sights I wish to see:

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Iguazu Falls, Brazil/Argentina
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Ushuaia, Argentina
Patagonia, Chile
Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
Rurrenabaque, Amazon, Bolivia
Machu Picchu, Peru
Lake Titicaca, Peru
Nazca Lines, Peru
Panama City, Panama
San Jose, Costa Rica
Guatemala, Guatemala
Belize City, Belize
Mexico City, Mexico
Los Angeles, United States
San Fransisco, United States
Seattle, United States
Vancouver, Canada

A couple of questions about this trip if I may. I'm not fussy at all when it comes to living standards, accommodation, travel times, etc. Living in youth hostels every day would be okay for me, I'd like to do everything on the cheap. I will also be going overland everywhere, so will not require flights. What would you suggest my budget will need to be for a trip like this? I'm thinking around £6,000. Would this be okay or too little? Note that the USA and Canada isn't as much as a priority as South America for me, so I can sacrifice them.

Another question, looking at the itinerary, are there any places that you can recommend I visit that I've missed? Anything like small towns and sights would be much appreciated 

Any kind of advise would go a long way for me. As you can imagine going solo around South America is making me a little nervous. Thanks for reading! I'll post updates of planning, and pictures of the trip as I go.

----------


## sukamin123

In the context of the epidemic that the world is facing you and your family, let's protect your health against the corona virus. shell shockers

----------


## jamessw

I enjoy traveling. it's nice to find your thread

----------

